# Miguel's Jalapeno White Sauce



## Guts (Mar 27, 2011)

I haven't posted here in sometime but came to look at Asian recipes found a few that I like. Thank you all very much. 
Now back to the subject of Mexican white sauce. Here's one that I make that is exceptional. If there was a 10 star rating it would be a 10. This recipe can be used on fish, chicken, shrimp, or as a dipping sauce for chips heck it's good on cardboard, just kidding. Or maybe not!

Here's the recipe, I use grams but there are cups and spoons. There also. I also want to say the jalapenos are a pickled style they come in a jar can and sometimes use to go on top of tortilla chips covered with cheese.

Miguel's Jalapeno White Sauce new

Original Recipe
[FONT=&quot]2 cups whipping cream ( 474 g to 477 g )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 cup sour cream ( 254 g )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 tsp chicken base (24 g )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 tbsp. clarified butter (28.25 g )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 tbsp. flour (20 g )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 jalapeno, minced (30 g )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 tbsp juice from bottled jalapenos ( 30 g )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 oz shredded cheese - equal parts jack and cheddar ( 56 g )[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Method:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Heat whipping cream in a heavy saucepan over high heat. When the cream is ready to boil, stir in sour cream. After sour cream dissolves, reduce heat to medium. Stir in chicken base and jalapeno juice and simmer.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]While cream is heating: Make a roux by warming butter in a saucepan over medium heat, adding flour, and mixing with a wire whip until mixture starts to turn pale gold.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Just before cream mixture is ready to boil again, add roux, whisking briskly and constantly until roux is incorporated. Remove from heat; stir in minced jalapeno and cheese mixture. Makes about 3.5 cups.[/FONT]
__________________________________________________________
*The Way I like to make this; in grams the ingredients' are slightly increased.*
[FONT=&quot]Note: I use bottled Jalapeño peppers like the ones used for nachos, the juice from the bottle can be used to adjust the heat you prefer. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]whipping cream (475 g)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]sour cream ( 260 g )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]chicken base (36 g )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]butter (30 g )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]WONDRA FLOUR (30 g )[/FONT]


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds yummy. How much chicken stock/bullion would that chicken base be equal to?


----------



## Guts (Mar 28, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Sounds yummy. How much chicken stock/bullion would that chicken base be equal to?


you would change the consistency of the sauce with more hydration using stock. I would say one maybe two bullion cubes would do the trick. But not stock or broth. I don't think that would work. The chicken base I use is called better than bullion chicken base they can be bought in most markets anywhere really great stuff!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 28, 2011)

Guts said:


> you would change the consistency of the sauce with more hydration using stock. I would say one maybe two bullion cubes would do the trick. But not stock or broth. I don't think that would work. The chicken base I use is called better than bullion chicken base they can be bought in most markets anywhere really great stuff!


 
Ever look at the ingredients in that stuff?

Craig


----------



## taxlady (Mar 28, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Ever look at the ingredients in that stuff?
> 
> Craig



That's why I don' buy bullion or stock.

I checked the ingredients. Much to my surprise, no MSG! But, there was hydrolysed soy protein and soy milk. I'm not supposed to have soy.


----------

